# ** Lahore - The Mughal City **



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Lahore -* The Mughal City
*Pakistan's second largest city*


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Allama Iqbal Interional Airport (Lahore Intl Airport) -* The airport is based on Mughal architecture.


----------



## gucci_london (Jul 26, 2005)

wtf where is the skyline


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*GPO -* General Post Office @ Night


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

gucci_london said:


> wtf where is the skyline


Under Development .. Its all about Cityscapes in this one ! 

SkyscraperCity Forums > Photo Forums > *Cityscapes* and Skyline Photos > ** Lahore - The Mughal City **


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Minar-e-Pakistan @ Night (The Tower of Pakistan)*

The Minar-e-Pakistan is a tall structure of concrete that was built in Iqbal Park in Lahore, Pakistan.

This is the site where in 1940, seven years before the formation of Pakistan, the Muslim League passed the Lahore resolution in which the need for a separate homeland for the muslims was demanded.


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Advertisement of the Sundar Industrial Estate*


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Overview of the 'Community Center' project in Lahore's Bahria Town*










*Unknown building being constructed*


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*The Planet*



















*More of The Planet*


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Pakistan's A1GP Car during Trial Runs in Lahore*



















*Lahore Fort*



















*Sikh Temple beside a Mosque*


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Lahore Marathon 2005*
*People from all over the World participated in the Event*



















*Infront of the Gaddafi Stadium*


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Lahore Marathon 2005*
*People from all over the World participated in this event*

*Cont'd...*


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Lahore kicks any cities ass!

Who cares about skyscrapers


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

UnitedPakistan said:


> Lahore kicks any cities ass!
> 
> Who cares about skyscrapers


The city had a height restriction before. But the new city gov has relaxed height restrictions, and construction work on a few highrises has begun. You can expect a lot more highrises in the near future.

As of now, Islamabad is getting the most highrises, with 50+ to be constructed, and more to come.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice collection of pics....thx for sharing kay:


----------



## Tagga (May 25, 2005)




----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Cool pics. I was surprised to see an Uno's pizzeria outside of the US.


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

spyguy999 said:


> Cool pics. I was surprised to see an Uno's pizzeria outside of the US.


There are a lot of US franchises doing business in Pakistan. Its a large consumer market (162m people), so I wouldn't be surprised to see American firms expanding business to Pakistan.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Interesting pictures, nice roads!

Marathon pictures were good too.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Hehe. It got me interested in seeing what other locations they had, but right now they only have Dubai and Seoul listed. New operation perhaps?


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Its been open for 2 years now at least


----------



## Tagga (May 25, 2005)

Yeah it was opened in 2002 at M.M.Alam Road not very far away from Pizza Hut and its licenced,its quite famous in Lahore. They have the same Pizzas with some desi Spicy variety.(Like McDonalds and KFC).


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

spyguy999 said:


> Hehe. It got me interested in seeing what other locations they had, but right now they only have Dubai and Seoul listed. New operation perhaps?


*This is what I found,*

Based in Boston, *Uno Restaurant Corporation * currently has a total of 182 casual dining, full-service restaurants operating primarily under the name "Pizzeria Uno ... Chicago Bar & Grill." The system includes 113 company-owned and 61 franchised "Pizzeria Uno ... Chicago Bar & Grill" restaurants, 7 franchised Pizzeria Uno Restaurant & Bar and one Mexican restaurant, *located* in 30 states, the District of Columbia, Puerto Rico, Seoul, South Korea, *Lahore, Pakistan * and Dubai, U.A.E.

http://company.monster.com/urest/


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

Isn't the MMA against all this development?


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

i.q.ninja said:


> Isn't the MMA against all this development?


Nope. MMA is not against development, infact MMA is developing NWFP, where they were elected by the people. NWFP has never been better. Lots of new roads, lush green parks, lots of foreign investment, and much more. Also, MMA only holds power in NWFP, which means, they cannot interfere in Punjab's politics, until and unless they are elected to a position where they represent the Punjab province.

Also, discussing politics here is irrelevant, because this is not a political thread, its all about cities, and cityscapes, so lets end it right here. 

Islam stands for peace and progress.


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*On-going construction work in the City of Lahore*


----------



## Vento (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

i.q.ninja said:


> Isn't the MMA against all this development?


MMA can suck my nuts :hahaha: 

They have no power in any provinces other then NWFP


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Sector C (Under Development)*

*Independence Drive*



















*Watch the video -* Independence Drive

*Development work going on -*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

When will Independence Drive be completed?


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

maybe about 8-10 years, depends how quickly the area gets populated cos right now bahria town is empty, 1000 safari villas are to be given out this year, that should boost the population and encourage more people to move there,


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

pakboy said:


> maybe about 8-10 years, depends how quickly the area gets populated cos right now bahria town is empty, 1000 safari villas are to be given out this year, that should boost the population and encourage more people to move there,


8 - 10 years is a pretty long time. But I guess we'd see a lot more highrises and a proper downtown in Lahore by then, Insh'Allah.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Are all the towers on Independence Drive approved, or just visionary/proposed? Are the towers offices, residential, or mixed?


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

spyguy999 said:


> Are all the towers on Independence Drive approved, or just visionary/proposed? Are the towers offices, residential, or mixed?


Independence Dr is being built by 'Bahria Group', they already bought the land, and they can build whatever they want on it now.. They would surely need approval from the city gov for highrises, which I'm sure they got before releasing the plans and renders to the public.

*A render of the Main Blvd in Sector C*


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

well bahria are a big town and are getting bigger everyday, so they dont need any approvels, they run by there own rules, all they need is NOC and they got that.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Great Pics there! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed :yes:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

What a nice city! It looks really good and developed!!!


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow. The sheer diversity of architectural styles within the city is undoubtedly unmatched anywhere on the planet. Victorian, Gothic Revival, Mughal, Contemporary Islamic, Indo-Islamic, Pre-Mughal and hybrids of all those styles and more....its all there and preserved quite well (for the most part).


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

cayenne said:


> Lahore reminds me so much of Lucknow , capital of Uttar Pradesh state in India.
> 
> Here's the link for pics of Lucknow.....
> 
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219085





Hindustani said:


> You took the words out of my mouth. Everytime I look at Lahore cityscape, I blink twice before I realize its not Lucknow I am looking at.
> 
> Lahore has that lucknowish feel to it. Sort of laid back nawabi enjoyable lifestyle.
> 
> ...





sharaf air said:


> wow:banana:
> great picture.
> yes it looks prety much same like lucknow, india.(my hometown )


I thought Lahore looked a lot like Delhi???



Brisbaner21 said:


> Interesting city. I see more of Karachi and Islamabad. Is Lahore booming like Karachi? Not only economically and in a building boom, but population wise too.


Yes, Lahore is booming too. The 3 main places of Pakistan that are booming, are Karachi, Lahore & Islamabad. 

Lahore contibutes upto 13% of Pakistan's economy and I've heard that its the Information Technology Capital of Pakistan. With 70% of Pakistan's software exports originating from there.

Its population is also growing, I've read that Lahore adds 200,000 people every year (a Million every 5 years). Many are migrants from other areas of Pakistan. And you can check out its building boom by clicking on "Pakistani Projects" in my sig, it has sections under it for Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

All pics taken by fellow forumer, RMS Azam

Main Boulevard, Gulberg, Lahore 










Kalma Chowk










Qaddafi Stadium










Qaddafi Stadium with Ferozepur Road in the foreground










Punjab University sports grounds and hostels










New Garden Town (left) and Punjab University Campus (right)










Corner of Model Town










Linear Park, Model Town with Ferozepur Road running parallel










Falcon's Colony, Gulberg with part of Walton Runway showing










Zoom of Lahore Cantonment with the Army Polo Ground in the middle










Gulberg, with Main Boulevard running through the centre










Liberty Square, Gulberg










Gulberg










Jillani Park (formerly Race Course Park) with Lahore Polo Club










Pearl Continental Hotel, Lahore:










Faisal Square with Punjab Assembly Building and WAPDA House, and Egerton Road (going towards the northwest). New Punjab Assembly extension (under construction) can be seen directly behind the Punjab Assembly Building. Avari Hotel is to the right and Alfalah Building is to the left










Quaid-e-Azam Library, Jinnah Gardens and The Mall










Jinnah Gardens and Governor House in the background. Alhambra Theatre Complex (left), Lahore Zoo (foreground) and Lawrence Road (right)


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

AWEEEEEEEEESOMEEEEEEEE! :happy:


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Great photos of a great city despite all the turmoil. I wish them well.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

It looks very clean. Are there a lot of English-speaking people there?

Very good pictures.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

NorthWesternGuy said:


> It looks very clean. Are there a lot of English-speaking people there?
> 
> Very good pictures.


Thanks.  Yeah, there are quite a few English speaking people in Pakistan. You'll mostly find them in the cities of Karachi, Lahore & Islamabad.

http://www.nationmaster.com/country/pk-pakistan/lan-language

^^ This link says that 17 Million Pakistanis can speak English.

So does this link, as of 2005: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_English-speaking_population

So just over 10% of Pakistanis can speak the English Language as far as I know.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Those were the main pics from Part 1 of the Flight over Lahore. 

Here's Part 2:  Credit again goes to fellow forumer, RMS Azam.

*Badshahi Mosque - Built in 1673 by Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb*



















*Minar-e-Pakistan and Iqbal Park.* Minar-e-Pakistan is a tall minaret in Iqbal Park Lahore, *built in commemoration of the Lahore Resolution*. The minaret reflects a blend of Mughal and modern architecture, *and is constructed on the site where on March 23, 1940, seven years before the formation of Pakistan, the Muslim League passed the Lahore Resolution demanding the creation of Pakistan.* This was the first official declaration to establish a separate homeland for the Muslims living in the subcontinent. Pakistan now celebrates this day as a national holiday each year.










Badshahi Mosque and the Old City.










View of Old City, Lahore Fort, Badshahi Mosque and Minar-e-Pakistan.










Badshahi Mosque close-up.










Badshahi Mosque and Hazuri Bagh. *This garden (Hazuri Bagh) was built by Maharajah Ranjit Singh in 1813* to celebrate the capture of the famous Koh-i-Noor Diamond from Shah Shujah of Afghanistan. 










*Lahore Fort.* *Origins of the fort go as far back as antiquity, however, the existing base structure was built during the reign of Mughal emperor Akbar (1556-1605), and was regularly upgraded by subsequent rulers.* Thus the fort manifests the rich traditions of the entire Mughal architecture. Some of the famous sites inside the fort include: Sheesh Mahal, Alamgiri Gate, Naulakha pavilion, and Moti Masjid. *In 1981, the fort was inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site along with the Shalimar Gardens*.



















West View of Badshahi Mosque and Lahore Fort.










The view from around 3,500 feet showing the Old City with Iqbal Park, Minar-e-Pakistan, Badshahi Mosque and Lahore Fort in a single frame. Unfortunately, the tip of the Cessna's right landing gear got in the picture.










Minar-e-Pakistan. Note the base of the tower is in the shape of a cresent and star, to reflect the flag of Pakistan.



















North View of Lahore Fort.










Rear of Lahore Railway Station.










*Shalimar Gardens. A Persian garden built by the Mughal emperor Shah Jahan in Lahore, modern day Pakistan. Construction began in 1641 A.D. and was completed the following year.* Taken with a zoom from over Badshahi Mosque Area. We didn't get permission from Allama Iqbal International Air Traffic Control to fly over Shalimar Gardens and Jehangir's Tomb. *A UNESCO World Heritage Site along with Lahore Fort.*










Club House of the Royal Palm Golf & Country Club, Lahore.










Royal Palm Golf & Country Club, Lahore.










Aitchison College, Lahore and The Mall-Canal Bank Road intersection.










Lahore Polo Club with Jail Road snaking its way on the left.










Gymkhana Club and Jail Road.










Qaddafi Stadium Complex. The *Largest Cricket Stadium in Pakistan.* With a seating capacity of over 60,000 people. *Host of the 1996 Cricket World Cup Final.*



















Qaddafi Stadium with Ferozepur Road and Canal Bank Road.










Canal Bank Road close-up










Multan Road with M2 Motorway in the distance.










Lahore-Islamabad M2 Motorway. *South Asia's First ever Motorway, when opened in 1997.* 367 km long connecting Lahore, the Capital of the Punjab Province with Islamabad, the Capital of the Country.










Lahore-Islamabad M2 Motorway with River Ravi in the distance.










Ravi Block, Green Forts 2.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Lahore was ranked as the 2nd best tourist site to visit in Pakistann, by The Guardian, not too long ago:

- Pics taken from Flickr.

*The top five tourist sites in Pakistan | Travel | guardian.co.uk*

*Pakistan's top five*

*2. Lahore*








Lahore Fort, built in 1566 by Mughal emperor Akbar.

Every Pakistani you meet will remind you of the old adage that if you haven't been to Lahore you haven't lived. The old city looks like a medieval costume drama, with horses, donkeys and ox-drawn carts transporting everything from stacks of hay to blocks of ice. In the narrow streets of the spice market, huge hessian sacks contain all manner of extravagant herbal cures, including died hair from corn on the cob for kidney pain, gum crystals for back pain and tree bark for flu. There are also mounds of chalky green henna and blue clothes dye "to turn white shirts into school uniform."

The incredible Mughal buildings of Lahore Fort and Badshahi mosque - one of the world's largest - are must-sees; eat dinner on the terrace of the converted Haveli Cocco's Den for a floodlit bird's-eye view. Meanwhile, New Lahore, with its Liberty market and numerous coffee shops (albeit serving Nescafe), presents the vibrant, modern face of Pakistan.

And here I've marked them on a Map 










Rest of the article if anyone's interested:

*1. Taxila*








The ancient Buddhist religious monument of Dharmarajika Stupa in Taxila, Pakistan.

Just a short drive from Islamabad, this is one of the most important archaeological sites in the world. There are 18 locations in the area which are world heritage sites, but only 5% have been excavated.

This is the region from where Buddhism travelled to the far east - and Persians, Greeks and Hindus all subsequently left their mark. You can watch the sun set from the remains of a Buddhist monastery or wander through the streets of an excavated Persian city in the knowledge that there are two older ones buried below.

*3. The Karakorum Highway*









Opened in 1986, the KKH, as it is fondly referred to, is the highest road in the world, winding through the Karakorum mountain range and connecting to China through the Khunjerab Pass at an altitude of nearly 5000 metres. It is the only way to the tourist attractions of the Northern Areas, but negotiating its twists and bends around unprotected sheer drops is an adventure in its own right.

The road connects many villages whose only sign of modernisation is the sponsored paintwork of Pepsi and Nestle that decorate the shops. Along the way you also pass several hundred spectacularly painted Bedford trucks. These are one of the defining features of Pakistan, costing up to three years' wages to adorn and featuring intricate designs of birds and trees. Several hundred metres below, the Indus thunders past grey silt beaches.

*4. Karimabad*








Baltit fort

In the lush Hunza valley, the sleepy village of Karimabad is a tourist oasis. The street that winds up to the old Baltit fort is crammed with shops selling local handicrafts such as shawls and carpets, along with local dried fruit, antiques and gemstones.

The people here are Ismaili, which means they welcome music and dancing, and are partial to Hunza water - a spirit made from mulberries - or their homemade Hunza wine. There is also a cafe-cum-bookshop called Café de Hunza that serves real espresso: a treat for caffeine-starved visitors.

Come in spring for the blossom, or autumn to see the rooftops lined with huge rush trays of apricots, tomatoes, apples and spinach drying in the sunshine. A four-hour trek along the irrigation channel that winds up through the village and hugs the rockface up the mountains will take you up to Ultar meadow, where a small makeshift campsite offers views of Ultar peak and glacier.

*5. Lake Saiful Mulk*









An exhilarating jeep drive from the resort town of Narran (bear in mind that "resort" in Pakistan means a village with a few hotels), lie the still waters and snow-capped mountains of Lake Saiful Mulk.

It is no surprise that there is a story of fairies and princes associated with the area that can be recounted by a shawl-wearing guide for a few hundred rupees. And do give in to one of the horse-trek touts: it only costs a couple of pounds for an hour and you will feel as if you have been transported into another world.

*Way to go*

Antonia travelled to Pakistan courtesy of TravelPak, with support from Signal Master Satellite. Travelpak offer cultural and adventure experiences of Pakistan, including trekking holidays. Their next trips depart between May and October 2007, although tailor-made small group trips are also available, and can be arranged to coincide with events such as the February desert festival or the Multan Sufi festival in March. A 14-day experience costs around £675 excluding flights. TravelPak; tel: 07961 169 045.

*Out of the rubble*

One year on from Pakistan's devastating earthquake, *Antonia Windsor *wanted to do her bit to *help the country's tourism industry* get back on its feet - and *discovered a friendly and beautiful country* in the process









Like a painting ... Lake Saiful Mulk and a painted truck in Pakistan. Photographs: Antonia Windsor

Often depicted in the western media as a country of hardline Islamic fundamentalists, terror training camps, subjugated women and cricket cheats, Pakistan could seem a hard sell to the potential tourist. *We rarely hear of the country's fascinating diversity, its well-kept Hindu, Sikh and Buddhist shrines, the dizzingly high mountains or the impressive sheer glaciers.*

As a white, British tourist I was not ignored because I was a woman, or hissed at because I was a westerner. *I was greeted with courtesy, respect and curiosity by Pakistani people, who welcomed me into their houses with a constant refrain of "you are my guest".*

*"We are trying to combat the negative image people have of the country,"* the country's tourism secretary, Salim Gul Shaikh, told me over dinner at the Marriot, one of Islamabad's five-star hotels. "It's time we told the world of the potential Pakistan holds for the tourist. Next year will be Visit Pakistan year: we are launching advertising campaigns: we are branding Pakistan. We should have done it 10 years ago, but at least we are doing it now."

*There is already a small, established tourism industry to build on.* The Northern Areas, where the great mountain ranges of the Karakorums, Himalayas and Hindu Kush meet, have long been popular with climbers and trekkers. Meanwhile, the beautiful Kaghan valley in North West Frontier Province had also begun to build up a loyal local clientele before last year's devastating earthquake struck, blocking the road to the main resort, damaging more than 100 hotels and threatening to kill off the tourism in the area.

*Rebuilding livelihoods*

*However, the Pakistani people are extremely resilient and now that the roads have reopened they are looking forward to tourists returning to the area.* As my British Pakistani guide Sohail Azhar explained, "the best thing you can do to help these people is to come here as a tourist, pay for jeep drivers, pay for porters, stay in hotels, eat in restaurants. By doing these things you will help the local community to re-establish their livelihoods."

*And being a tourist in Pakistan is no hardship. The current underdeveloped state of the Pakistani tourist industry means you won't find swarms of people following you around* trying to sell you things or pick your pockets. Of course, you may have to cope with the occasional blackout, road blockage, or distasteful toilet, but such small sacrifices are well worth making to see *some of the most stunning landscapes in the world.* Meal times, meanwhile, are a celebration and a gift: *wherever you go,* from a tent camp of earthquake refugees, to the multi-million pound houses of upmarket Islamabad, *you will be invited to a simple but hearty dinner of dhal and chicken or goat curry with chapattis.*

*Pakistan is a country of contrasts:* expansive dusty plains and high snowy peaks, the sombre browns and creams of the male Shalwar Kamez and the brilliant colours of the painted trucks, the aromatic scent of rose, apple and apricot and the pungent smells of diesel, donkey dung and decaying debris. *The delights of Pakistan speak for themselves once you are there, and it seems surprising that the Mugal forts and mosques, colourful bazaars and high-altitude treks are not thronging with the adventurous travellers who frequent other parts of south Asia.*

*Safety in numbers*

Although most people in Pakistan do speak a little English, the country is not yet used to a high volume of independent travellers and organising guides, porters, jeeps and drivers can be time consuming if you don't know the language and terrain. *For these reasons, I travelled as part of an organised trip with TravelPak - the only way to visit areas such as the Khyber Pass on the Afghan border where armed guards are a necessity. And in the company of an Urdu-speaking guide, I was able to communicate and build relationships with the drivers and be welcomed into local homes.*

My tour took me from the wide boulevards of Islamabad to the isolated villages of the Hunza valley. I watched the sun rise over the snowy peak of the 8000 metre-high Nanga Parbat from a tent pitched at the aptly named Fairy Meadows; I saw the massive, crevice-ridden Passu glacier; I ate Iftar (the Ramadan evening meal) on rooftops with fasting friends, and took jeep rides that made my heart stop. Not only did I return to London with beautiful handmade bedspreads and shawls, but a balanced view of Pakistan and tales to share with my Pakistani neighbours.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Lahore needs some highrises and more hotels  it's a beautifull city with history!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

TEHR_IR said:


> Lahore needs some highrises and more hotels  it's a beautifull city with history!


Well check this thread. It is getting Highrises and Hotels. One of them being Hyatt Regency Hotel. And out of the 6 buildings being built as a part of the Mubarak Center, one will be a 24-story hotel tower. On top of that, Lahore Pearl Continental (PC) Hotel, is going to build a new 40 storey hotel tower, after they've done with building a Hotel in Ajmaan, UAE. Currently in Lahore, they're building a new wing to the existing Lahore PC Hotel.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks awesome city


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Thanks Christos!!! Your comments are always a pleasure to read. :hug:

Here's todays banner on Lahore!! :colgate: Made by fellow forumer qaiserm, original pic found by brightside from Flickr.

Location: Gawal Mandi Food Street Lahore


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

WOW!!! I am so surprised with the amount of greenery in the city. That is mostly not what I would associate with Pakistan; with my biased view as a European I thought it would look much "dryer" with less trees. Great. A really beautiful city you can be surely proud of! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Intoxication said:


> ^^ Thanks Christos!!! Your comments are always a pleasure to read. :hug:
> 
> Here's todays banner on Lahore!! :colgate: Made by fellow forumer qaiserm, original pic found by brightside from Flickr.
> 
> Location: Gawal Mandi Food Street Lahore


Welcome :cheers1:
...and of course the banner was great :cheers:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

TEHR_IR said:


> Lahore needs some highrises and more hotels  it's a beautifull city with history!


Thanks! 

Here, take a look at these new maps created by forumer qaiserm to show the developments going on in Lahore:





















Skyline_FFM said:


> WOW!!! I am so surprised with the amount of greenery in the city. That is mostly not what I would associate with Pakistan; with my biased view as a European I thought it would look much "dryer" with less trees. Great. A really beautiful city you can be surely proud of! :applause:


Thanks for your lovely comments about Lahore. :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Welcome :cheers1:
> ...and of course the banner was great :cheers:


I always look forward to your posts. :happy:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome ^^


Intoxication said:


> Here, take a look at these new maps created by forumer qaiserm to show the developments going on in Lahore:


Thanks for the info


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Badshahi Mosque at night


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Awesome pics SH......:applause:


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Mall road


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Main boulevard Gulberg


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Minar-e-Pakistan


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Liberty Square


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

View of Badshahi Masque & Minar-e-Pakistan


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Royal Palm Club


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

at Railway station of Lahore


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Race Course Park


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Royal Palm


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Shahdin Manzil


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Shalimar gardens (UNESCO world heritage site)


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Tollinton Market


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

What beautiful colors

click on link

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122679


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*A beautiful view of the city after yesterday's rain*










Courtesy: Express news paper


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Doctors Hospital Underpass

Pic by: Nawaz_Malik


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Jinnah Hospital Underpass*

Source : Minhajin


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Wazir Khan Masjid*









*Safari Park Lahore*









*Minar-e-Pakistan*









*Lawrence Garden*


















*Jinah Library*









*Gymkhana Cricket Club*









*Gulberg Main boulevard at night*









*Lahore Fort*









*Badshahi Masjid*









All pics by :Asad at flickr


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Shalimar garden*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

friendbest123 said:


> Shalimar Garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


____


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

friendbest123 said:


> *Green acres*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


______


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

edit!


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

friendbest123 said:


> *A Cannon of Mughal Era in front of Lahore Museum*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


____


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

friendbest123 said:


> *Race Course park*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


___


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Jail road*












friendbest123 said:


> *jail road*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

James-Bond said:


> Only the Finest from Lahore!


___


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and also very nice updates about Lahore


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

James-Bond said:


> *Oasis Resort*


____


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

friendbest123 said:


> *Avari Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_____


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice photos from Lahore once again; also really beautiful as well


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

^^THanx



friendbest123 said:


> *Cafe Lagoon*
> Mezzanine Floor,city tower
> Mian Boulevard,Gulberg2
> 
> ...


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

friendbest123 said:


> *Badshahi Masjid*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





friendbest123 said:


> *Chaman icecream at Moulana shaukat ali road*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Strong Hearted said:


> *Madar-e-Millat Road*


_____


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

friendbest123 said:


> *Kalma chowk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hero g said:


> *Valencia, Lahore*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_____


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

friendbest123 said:


> *Bahria town*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_____


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice photo at dusk


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Pak Pashtun (Jul 31, 2010)

i went to lahore just last month, what a nice city it is, The food is the best there


----------



## Amerindish (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey are there any remnants left of Lahore's Sikh, Hindu or Buddhist past?

Oh that's right, the Mohammadens destroyed any history that wasn't Islamic and hey presto, Lahore is now a "Mughal City". :lol:

My mistake!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Amerindish said:


> Hey are there any remnants left of Lahore's Sikh, Hindu or Buddhist past?
> 
> Oh that's right, the Mohammadens destroyed any history that wasn't Islamic and hey presto, Lahore is now a "Mughal City". :lol:
> 
> My mistake!


seems your just here to troll even on the other pakistani picture thread you came only to just leave a similar stupid comment :bash:


----------



## Amerindish (Jul 4, 2010)

misterk said:


> seems your just here to troll even on the other pakistani picture thread you came only to just leave a similar stupid comment :bash:


Since when has the truth been considered "trolling"??

Are you trying to dispute that many indigenous buildings and heritage structures have been torn down by Muslims in Pakistan, and especially Lahore?

But then again, I should expect this type of white-washing response from paskistanis who would rather live in a dream world than accept the truth (just look at the response to David Cameron's true statement).

But my question remains, where are the pre-islamic structures in Lahore and Pakistan in general? Admit it, you Mohammadens can't stand to live with different peoples (hence the "Islamic Republic" and a two-state solution) and you would rather erase history and replace it with your own totalitarian and oppresive version.

"Mughal city"....what a joke! That's like calling London a "Norman" city because the Normans were the last peoples to invade England!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Amerindish said:


> Since when has the truth been considered "trolling"??
> 
> Are you trying to dispute that many indigenous buildings and heritage structures have been torn down by Muslims in Pakistan, and especially Lahore?
> 
> ...


your not fooling anyone your clearly trolling what has lahore being muslim or not got to do with this thread ? go look at the numerous IVC sites which are still there and it's called the mughal city because it's called garden of the mughals and has one of largest amounts of mughal remnants in the world.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

I desperately request the MODs, for the sake of this website (which is dedicated to pictures n not bashing), ban this amerindish troll..


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ Just Ignore him, you know about the mentality of these ppl, so why to get frustrated?  Everybody knows about the Churchs, temples & Gurdwara of Lahore my friend. 
Anyways back to the topic 

*Divine Gardens Lahore*
Pics taken on 14th July 2010.




































































































Source


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Badshahi Mosque & Gurdwara(Sacred place of Sikhs) can also be seen in the pic*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Church in Lahore*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*An old temple in Lahore*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Governer House Lahore*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Jinnah Library*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*The Lahore Fort*










*A Lahore fort's arch from inside*










*Deewan-e-Khaas(Hall of Private Audience) inside Lahore Fort*












> It cannot be said with certainty when the Lahore Fort was originally constructed or by whom, since this information is lost to history, possibly forever. However, evidence found in archaeological digs gives strong indications that it was built long before 1025 A.D
> 1241 A.D. - Destroyed by Mongols.
> 1267 A.D. - Rebuilt by Sultan Ghiyas ud din Balban.
> 1398 A.D. - Destroyed again, by Amir Tamir's army.
> ...


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Badshahi Masjid Minar & Ranjit Singh Temple*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Minar-e-Pakistan*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Panoramic view of Badshahi Mosque & Hazuri Bagh(Garden)*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Lawrence Garden*














































*Shalimar Garden*




























Pics by:SaffyH


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice, good photo-updates from Lahore, misterk 

btw, today's banner is indeed great :yes:


----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

why are these threads still up? I thought the flood swept everything away in Pakistan. 


Can someone pls close this thread. Thank you.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Really very nice, good photo-updates from Lahore, misterk
> 
> btw, today's banner is indeed great :yes:


Thanks CG.....:cheers:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Walton Road*









*Iqbal Avenue*









*Eden Meadows*




































*Defence Y block *









Pics by : Waheed Ashraf


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*DHA Main Market*









*DHA*









*Iqbal Avenue*


















*Defence Y block*









*Walton road*









*Cantt*









*Cantt - Tufail road*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo is really awesome, very nice


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Punjab Assembly*








Pic by : alikami

*River Ravi*








Pic by : Mustafa

*Safari park*








Pic by : Umair Ashfaq

*Shahdin Manzil*








Pic by : alikami

*Wapda House* 








Pic by : alikami

*Jail Road*








Pic by : RzzA

*Motorway M2 Lahore Bypass*

















Pic by : Umair Ashfaq

*Mall road*








X33 K

*Mall Road*








Pic by : M Ayaz

*Badshahi Masjid*








Pic by : Nadeem

*Canal bank road - Ferozpur road Underpass*








Pic by : RzzA

*View of Main boulevard Gulberg*


























Pics by : Alikami

*Hazuri bagh*








Pic by : Nasr Rehman

*Badshahi Masjid*








Pic by : Alikami

*Badshahi Masjid*








Pic by : Sheraz Shaukat


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*River Ravi in June 2010*








Pic by : General Pakistani

*Mall road*








Pic by : General Pakistani

*View of Badshahi masjid from Minar-e-Pakistan*








Pic by : Hardeep2010

*Mall road*








Pic by : Haroon.S

*View of Badshahi masjid from Shahi qila*








Pic by : Umair Ashfaq

*View of Badshahi masjid from Hazuri bagh*








Pic by : Fiaz Tariq

*Badshahi Masjid*








Pic by : Umail Ashfaq


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Courtesy


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

edit


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Mall Of Lahore & Park lane tower*






























































































































*Safari Mall Bahria town*
























































Courtesy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice set of photos from Lahore


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Wapda house*









*Badhshahi Masjid Inside view*









*Jinnah Library*









*Zamzama at Mall road*









*Panoramic view of Badshahi Masjid*









Pics by :Farhan Raza


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by funeral of heart


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*The Majestic & historical grand Badshahi Mosque of Lahore*(Pics taken on Dec 5,2010)
















































































































































*Courtesy : Arsalan Asad*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by shahid burewala


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

WOW, Nice photos... wonderfull!!!!


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*DHA phase III*























































*Gawalmandi(the beautiful)*


















And this one for BOOGA









*Nasir bagh*






















































*Islamia College from Nasir bagh*


















*Writer's club in Nasir bagh*









*Civil Lines*









*DHA*


















*Iqbal Avenue*









*DHA*


















*All pics by Waheed Ashraf at panoramio.com*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

And some more scenes of the hail storm!






















































































































All pics by *LAKHANI* on Panoramio.com


----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

Lahore is looking amazing!!! will love to visit on my next trip


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/etobicokesouth/140619503/


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Mall road*









*DHA*








































































*Lahore Cantt*
































































cc Waheed Ashraf @panoramio


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Liberty square









Gawal mandi


















Lahore fort









Expo Lahore









cc Tahir Iqbal @ panoramio.com


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

J_Sultan said:


> the beautiful city of lahore...!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By fellow former!


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lahore by Vibrant Art Studio, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Airport Road, Lahore by mbilalphotography, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lhr @ night by igtykee, on Flickr


Lahore Food Street, Punjab, Pakistan by Dr Ahsan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, nice updates from Lahore


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gulberg


















































By akhan224 (Mehfil Pakistan)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

OmI92 said:


> A Majestic View Of Shahi Masjid. by KR-Waleed, on Flickr


marvelous...


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

M. M. Alam Skyline Night by Adeel Anwer, on Flickr


M. M. Alam Skyline Night by Adeel Anwer, on Flickr


M. M. Alam Skyline Day by Adeel Anwer, on Flickr


M. M. Alam Skyline Day by Adeel Anwer, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Arfa Software Park by Usman Hayat, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Super Moon 2012 by saadalvi_13, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Define Elegance (Explored) by alikami, on Flickr


Evening Time by Max Loxton, on Flickr


Lahore Fort, Lahore, Pakistan by Max Loxton, on Flickr

Lahore Fort by Aawara, on Flickr


Lahore by Shubh M Singh, on Flickr


Lahore Fort - Lahore - Pakistan by Faisal Rafiq, on Flickr


Blessings... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


Beginning of New Era.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


lahore by Aun Raza, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thnx manon for sharing ...


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Minaar-e-Pakistan! by Salman_Malik, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pigeons by Salman_Malik, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Early Morning Clouds at Badshahi Mosque, Lahore by Tanwir Jogi, on Flickr


Badshahi Mosque, Lahore Pakistan by nadPRINCE <Nadeem Nawaz>, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tale of a Crossing by alikami, on Flickr


The Boulevard View of Lahore by alikami, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fortress Stadium North Side Parking by Waheed Ashraf (Panoramio)


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Link Airport Road, Ring Road flyover by Waheed Ashraf (Panoramio)










Airport Road Flyover link Ring Road by Waheed Ashraf (Panoramio)


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

State Bank of Pakistan Lahore by Waheed Ashraf (Panoramio)


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Phase 3 Phase 4 Chowk by Waheed Ashraf (Panoramio)


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Main Gulberg, Lahore by Waheed Ashraf (Panoramio)


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Photos by: Khawar Naqwi


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great photos, i liked highway system and the traffic light design. :cheers:

Thanks 

greeting from Brazil


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Photos by: Aamer Arshad


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

it's a shame they closed the other thread !


Half Light On Badshahi Mosque, Pakistan by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


Heights Of Badshahi Mosque | Pakistan by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Photos by: Khawar Naqwi


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Minar-e-Pakistan  by M [email protected], on Flickr


Minar-e-Pakistan by M [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Lahore Fort by ZAK!, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

omi92....
nice pics...


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

A road in Gulberg









Mian Mir bridge









Race Course park


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Photos by: Umair Jaffar


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gulberg Main Boulevard


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lahore Ring Road


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics...


Keep it up!


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fort road food street


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Food Street


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Diwan-e-Aam by Nadeem Khawar., on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jail road


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Canal road


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

MCB House










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mansoorhaq/8333843199/in/photostream


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Liberty Square










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87666959










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87666820


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lahore Canal


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Park & Ride Plaza, Gulberg










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87666904


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jahangir tomb

By Sanaullah


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lahore Fort


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

Great Pictures, Keep it up


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Metro Bus track


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Government college university



















The PG Block & Two Tower - GCU


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Masjid Wazir Khan


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

360 Degree Panorama of Hazoori Bagh Baradari by Max Loxton, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Quaid-e-Azam library


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Safari Park





































http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151449143408214.1073741852.285689198213&type=1


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Safari Park


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jahangir tomb


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning!


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lahore photo journal: "Anderooni Shehr" Inner City by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Lahore Fort by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Lahore Fort by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Lahore Fort by Inam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lahore photo journal: Lahore Fort by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Lahore Fort by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Lahore Fort by Inam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

superb updates from Lahore. :cheers2:


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lahore photo journal: Badshah Mosque by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Badshah Mosque by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Badshah Mosque by Inam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lahore photo journal: Badshah Mosque by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Badshah Mosque by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Badshah Mosque by Inam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Liberty roundabout










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8363757366.137689.244626192366&type=1&theater


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Masjid Wazir Khan by Ali Chaudhary










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...21124484609294&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Lahore Canal by Sohaib Tahir Photography www.sohaibtahir.com, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Boat to Bara Dari @ River Ravi. Picture By Ijaz Ahmad Mughal










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/91000313










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90991488


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kalma interchange

Credits: Pharan Tanveer


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

University of Engineering & Technology










http://www.flickr.com/photos/deelphotography/8882283237/


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

SPRING FESTIVAL










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88854012?comment_page=1#users_comments


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## mindmaker87 (Mar 27, 2010)

This lofty Haveli is reckoned among the most magnificent buildings of the city of Lahore. It was built by Nau Nihal Singh, son of Maharaja Kharak Singh as his private residence. It contains numerous spacious chambers, halls and balconies. The ceilings are decorated with paintings and mirrors, and are worked in gold. The walls are richly and tastefully ornamented with glasses and painted flowers. The Haveli was taken over by the British Government when Punjab was annexed in 1849 and converted into the first public school for girls. The back side is richly decorated with stucco carving.
Some Photos from recent photo walk of walled city held by WCLA:




























Source:Nadeem Dar's Photography








Source:lahorephotographyclubhttps://www.facebook.com/groups/lahorephotographyclub/permalink/646802735360308/








Source:Hashim Photography


----------



## mindmaker87 (Mar 27, 2010)

Lahore Photography Club








Source: LAHORE PHOTOGRAPHY CLUB


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mall Road










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89457413


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lahore :cheers:


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sunheri masjid inside Delhi gate










https://www.facebook.com/AliChaudharyPhotography


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lahore


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Nadira Begum Tomb (built 17th century)*

Nadira Begum was the wife of Dara Shikoh, the eldest son of Shah Jahan and heir-apparent to his throne. In 1657 a power struggle broke out between Dara Shikoh and his three brothers over succession to the throne after Shah Jahan fell ill. Initially, fate seemed to favor Dara Shikoh. He prevailed in battle against his brother Shah Shuja and gained signifiant support from his father, who recovered enough to assist Dara Shikoh in his bid for power. However, father and son could not overcome the combined strength of his two other brothers, Aurangzeb and Murad.
Dara Shikoh and his wife attempted to flee to the west and south, but they were betrayed by Malik Jiwan, a Baluch cheiftain, who turned them over to Aurangzeb's army in June, 1659. Nadira died several months later prior to the assassination of her husband on August 30, 1659.
The tomb stands on a raised platform at the center of what used to be a vast water tank. The tank was dismantled during the British period.













































*Wazir Khan Baradari (built 1635)
*
This baradari (literally, 12-door pavilion) originally served as the centerpiece of the Nakhlia Garden built by Wazir Khan, a benefactor of numerous buildings throughout Lahore including the mosque and hammam (bath house) which bear his name. It is among the finest of such monuments in the city, having been incorporated into the grounds of the Punjab Public Library as early as 1860, where it serves as a reading room. During the 19th and early 20th centuries it also served as a museum and as the Settlement and Telegraph Office under the British.
































































Credits for above historical places
Orientalarchitecture.com


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

So many of these Mughal buildings even I don't know about! And I've been to Lahore a good number of times!! Pakistan really needs to market its tourism more effectively!!


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Akbari Serai (built 1640s)

The so-called Akbari Serai is an 470 by 365 meter courtyard situated between Jahangir's Tomb to the east and Asaf Khan's tomb to the west. Although commonly referred to as a Serai, or caravan market, the courtyard was intended both as a staging area for official visits to the tomb and as a place of residence for the huffaz (caretakers) who worked at the mausoleums. The 180 hujra, or cells, around the courtyard were used as living areas and storage spaces for luggage, weapons, and other gear carried by visitors to the tombs. Its function and general design is similar to the jilaukhana (literally, 'front of the house') found at the Taj Mahal built by Jahangir's son, Shah Jehan.
The most impressive feature of the courtyard is the gateway on its east side leading to Jahangir's mausoleum. Opposite the gateway is a small mosque. The north and south ends of the courtyard are punctuated with gateways providing access to the whole ensemble.



























































































Mian Khan Tomb (built 1670s)

This is the tomb of Nawab Mian Khan, the son of Nawab Saadullah Khan who served as Prime Minister during the reign of Shah Jahan. It is built in the form of a baradari (literally, 'twelve doors') with a tripartite facade on four sides.





































Buddu Tomb (built mid 17th-century)
Traditionally, this tomb is attributed to Buddu, a brick manufacturer during the reign of Emperor Shah Jahan (r. 1628-58). However, it may in fact be the tomb of the wife of Khan-i-dauran Bahadur Nusrat Jang, a high-ranking nobleman in the court of Shah Jahan. The domed tomb likely once stood amidst a garden, but all traces of landscaping have vanished.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Ali Mardan Khan Tomb (built 1657)

Ali Mardan Khan was a high official in the Mughal Empire under Shah Jahan. Born into a Kurdish family, he served as governor of Kandahar under Persia's Safavid dynasty, becoming a close confidant of Shah Abbas. After the Shah's death in 1629, he became fearful for his life as the Shah's successor Shah Safi (Sam Mirza) purged courtiers that had been loyal to his grandfather. In 1637, Ali Mardan Khan offered to surrender Kandahar to the Mughal Empire in exchange for his safety. Shah Jahan agreed to the offer, probably with some enthusiam as Kandahar had been under the control of the Mughals during the reign of Jahangir, Shah Jahan's father.
As a Mughal officer, Ali Mardan Khan provided guidance on canal instruction, especially in regard to the Shah Nahar canal of Shalimar Gardens. When he died in 1657, he was buried adjacent to his mother in the tomb prepared for her next to the canal at Mughalpura. Originally, the tomb sat amidst a large garden, but today only the large gateway survives.
As the tomb sits within the confines of a modern-day rail yard, the authorities have built a kilometer long passageway from the street to the tomb in an effort to prevent visitors from trespassing on the rail yard grounds.








































Nusrat Khan Tomb (built 1660s)
Nusrat Khan was a courtier who lived in the era of Shah Jahan. His tomb stands near the center of a large tract of land owned by Pakistan Railways and is impossible to access without security clearance. The overall design is very similar to the Khan-e-Jahan Bahadur Kokaltash Tomb which stands less than a kilometer to the south.
Among the earliest references to the tomb in the post-Mughal era may be found in the book "Tarikh-e-Lahore" (The History of Lahore) written by Rai Bahadur Kanhaiya Lal, an engineer who served in Lahore from 1850-85. In that work he records that the tomb had been surrounded by a vast garden with subsidiary buildings, much of which was already derelict or demolished by Lal's own era. He also records that the tomb was appropriated during Maharaja Singh's reign by General Auguste Court, a French soldier who provided technical assistance and training to the Sikh army. Court occupied the tomb as his principle residence and removed its grave, paving over the floor to create living space. Court continued to occupy the tomb until the assassination of Maharaja Sher Singh in September 1843, whereupon he fled to Firozpur in British territory. In 1844 he returned to France with his Punjabi wife and children, living out the rest of his days in Paris until his death in 1880.
At present the tomb has been repurposed as a place of veneration for Khwaja Hassan. Although the tomb has no historical connection to that individual (Nusrat Khan was also known as Khwaja Sabir, not Khwaja Hassan), the tomb is used in that capacity.








































Gul Begum Bagh Garden (built 1850s)

Gul Begum was the wife of Maharaja Ranjit Singh, whom she married in 1831 when he was 51 years old. Gul Begum had first attracted the Maharaja's attention when he saw her performing a dance for a number of his guests. When learning she was from Amritsar, the Maharaja rode there personally and requested that the girl appear before him, which she did. Even when learning that she was a Muslim (the Maharaja was a Sikh), he was so captivated by her that he chose to defy social convention by marrying her. He first went to the Golden Temple at Amritsar to pray forgiveness for his actions then proceeded with his plan. He announced that Gul Begum would be his queen but that her faith would be respected. For the next few years after their marriage Gul Begum--who was henceforth known as Maharani Gulbahar Begum--collaborated closely with the Maharaja and even rode on the same elephant as him when appearing in public.
While living in Lahore Gul Begum was provided with a detached palace between the Rang Mahal and Haveli Mian Khan, not far from the site of the garden shown here which she had built in 1856 (17 years after the Maharaja's death). She spent the remainder of her life in this area (known as Mozang) and built a tomb-like building on the south side in which she was interred in 1865or 1866. Although she had no children she was survived by her adopted son Sardar Khan who cared for the gardens and is also buried here.
Curiously, although the garden was relatively small by Lahore standards, nearly a square kilometer of present-day Lahore is known as the Bagh Bul Begum neighborhood. One hopes that this now-dilapidated garden may one day be refurbished to make it an integral part of the neighborhood that has taken its name.














































Credits: orientalarchitecture.com


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Gulabi Bagh Gateway (built 1655)

The Gulabi Bagh Gateway is the last remnant of a pleasure garden built by the Persian noble Mirza Sultan Baig in 1655. In its heyday the garden measured 250 gaz on a side (according to the scholar Ebba Koch, 1 gaz is likely equal to 0.81 or 0.82 meters). The site could not have functioned as a garden for long, as it was converted in 1671 into a tomb for Dai Anga with her mausoleum occupying the center of the property. Gradually over the centuries the garden was encroached upon by urban development so that the only remaining portion of the garden is the narrow yard running from Gulabi Bagh to Dai Anga's Mausoleum.

















































Dai Anga Mosque (built 1635)
Dai Anga served as Shah Jahan's wet nurse and remained an influential force in the dynasty until her death in 1672. She is responsible for several monuments in Lahore that still survive, including her tomb near the Gulabi Bagh garden gate. Her mosque, seen here, was constructed in 1635. Although a relatively small structure, it is notable for its refined use of decoration and its stately three-bay facade. It remains in an excellent state of preservation since Dai Anga took care to donate a substantial waqf (endowment) to ensure its maintenance after her death. However, in spite of this, it was briefly converted into the residence of Henry Cope, a newspaper editor, during the rule of the British. It was restored to its original function in 1903 and has served as an active mosque ever since.


















































































Credits: orientalarchitecture.com


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Nightlife of Lahore - Food Streets and other places*




























































































Credits: 8XM Pakistan


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Badshahi Mosque by Hassan Kazmi, on Flickr

Lahore by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr

Cultural Richness by Asad ., on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Grand Jamia Masjid Lahore by Bahria Town Official, on Flickr


----------



## Nadeem Lahori (Feb 5, 2013)

Lahore you beauty, such wonderful city this, i am proud that i born in such stunning city


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Liberty, Gulberg


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Butterfly house, Jallo park

Credits: N/A



















































































Badshahi Mosque


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Liberty




















PU link road




















Jail road











Istanbul chowk, Mall road











Food street


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Liberty, Gulberg

Credits: RB Photography


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Bahria Country Club Lahore by Bahria Town Official, on Flickr

Lahore night view in lahore. by sajjad butt, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Abdullah Gul interchange, Ring road

Credits: Tallha Sarwar











Azadi interchange











Jail road





























Jail Road


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Canal road










Shadman underpass


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

PU link road



















Is there a wall around PU? hno: going to miss beautiful scenery. Is there a wall on the Canal side as well? Hope there is, that will improve the traffic flow


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Credits: Up and Above*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Credits: Up and Above*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Credits: Up and above*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Credits: Up and above*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Credits: Up and Above*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Credits: REaL ClicKs AC










Credits: Mohammad Wasif Gohar‎










Credits: Shabir Mian








[/QUOTE]

Bahria town

Credits: Hammad Nasr Cheema‎








[/QUOTE]

Azadi interchange

Credits: Syed Bilal Javaid‎











Lahore fort

Credits: Shabir Mian








[/QUOTE]


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Tomb of Jahangir, Shahdra Bagh, Lahore


































Photos taken on 26th July 2016[/QUOTE]

Wazir Khan Mosque












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

]
Dr.Muhammad Iqbal, on Flickr


by Dr.Muhammad Iqbal, on Flickr


by Dr.Muhammad Iqbal, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Botanical Garden, Lahore. by Sohail Iqbal, on Flickr


Canal by Sohail Iqbal, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

Credits: Adeel Chishti‎








[/QUOTE]


Credits: Hammad Nasr Cheema‎











Tomb of Jahangir

Credits: Muhammad Afzal








[/QUOTE]


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

ReginaMills said:


>


I don't get it! How was this done??


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Aitchison College Lahore by aliffc3, on Flickr

Haveli restaurant, Fort road

Credits: Syed Bilal Javaid‎








[










Fort Road Food Street
Instagram @mysticalbizarrelama[/Q
Badshahi Mosque Lahore by saadsalmankhan, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Canal road

Credits: Lahore Explorer





























Badshahi masjid and Fort road

Credits: Syed Bilal Javaid‎





























Jail road

Credits: Saad Javaid‎


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Credits: Uzair Aziz


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Lahore

Credits: Uzair Aziz








[/QUOTE]

Credits: A small shutter


WAPDA house










GC university










Buildings on Mall road








[/QUOTE]

Quaid e Azam Library








[/QUOTE]
Badshahi Mosque








[/QUOTE]

]







[/QUOTE]

0]Grand Jamia Mosque


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

LAHORE

Main boulevard Gulberg

Credits: Adeel PhotoGraphy











Credits: Art by Wasif


























[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]


Pak_Forever said:


> Azadi interchange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Amazing

Credits: Uzair Aziz








[/QUOTE]
Botanical garden, Jallo park








[/QUOTE]

Sacred Heart Cathedral











Gulberg











Credits: Hassan Bashir











Kamran baradari

Credits: Rabbani Mian








[/QUOTE]

8]Bahria Town








[/QUOTE]

Kalma chowk view from park plaza hotel 7th floor

Credits: Haris Iftikhar‎








[/Q


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Stunning views of Lahore

Inside Quaid-e-Azam library








[/QUOTE]










پر رونک لاہور[/QUOTE]

Jinnah hall, Mall road


























[/QUOTE]

Masjid Wazir Khan

Credits: Humayun Amjad Moughal‎











PUCIT new campus

Credits: Awais Gujjar


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Lahore


2]

























[/QUOTE]

]Masjid Wazir Khan

Credits: Hsn Talal Tiwana‎











Forman Christian College











Captured from Fortress Square mall

Credits: Hassan Bashir











King Edward Medical University

Credits: Humans of KEMU








[/QUOTE]

Lahore Fort








[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]










Tomb of Anarkali[/


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

.
.
.
Lahore









































































































































LAHORE BY NIGHT.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Beautiful

7123026]Shalimar Gardens








[/QUOTE]


















Historical facts need to be promoted for local & international tourists visiting Lahore IMO[/QUOTE]









Walton Railway Academy on Sir Walton Road, built in 1920s








1960s









Sir Walton - Founder of Railways in Punjab[/QUOTE]

Airport










Food street










Moulana Shoukat Ali road










Liberty


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

University of Engineering & Technology







































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Lahore




Pakia said:


>





OmI92 said:


>





JADI said:


> Hustle & bustle in Old Walled City, Lahore. #OldWalledCity #Lahore @Pakistan #dawndotcom #DWPoldcity #etribune #picturepakistan #islamic_republic_of_pakistan #storiesofpakistan #_Soi #travelbeautifulpakistan #colouringpakistan #colours #travel #theglo by Qamar Zia Ahmad, on Flickr





Pakia said:


> Waseem Yaqoob,
> Works on weekends, in Lahore Fort and acts as Emperor Akbar





dizzie35 said:


> Greater Iqbal Park, Lahore





JADI said:


> The excavated courtyard in front of Masjid Wazir Khan with the green dome of the neighbouring shrine in the background. by The Ayatollah, on Flickr





Pakia said:


> AbdurrehmanKhan said:
> 
> 
> >


----------

